# New here...Looking for help and looking to help...



## Steve Forbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey,
My name is Steve. I'm from Long Island and specialize in custom flooring, specializing in REAL linoleum(sheet wood), vinyl, wood, laminate, custom vinyl, rubber, etc. I'm a certified Master Mechanic for Forbo, also a Technical Partner in NY. 25+ years installing and working with wood since I was 8 in my dads shop.
I do a lot of finish work, and as my dad taught me...
If you ever cut a corner, the corner will cut you back...
I am OCD, and a complete perfectionist that measures in 128th of an inch...LOL
I will share some of my work via pictures etc. But I am coming here scratching my head trying to figure out something I am doing for a private client in their home.
I am installing a synthetic wood ceiling in a bathroom....no problem.
The customer wants crown molding in the bathroom... no problem...BUT...
The ceiling is angled about 60 degrees, meeting a regular 90 degree wall. I have no problem making a 3 piece miter as most of us do for vaulted ceilings, but when I run the molding from the lower part up to the wall... Do I just stop the molding at the acute angle, then cope the horizontal turn on both sides???? Or is there a compound miter I should figure out???
I just think I am going to have to rip the molding down to accommodate the acute angle...
Any suggestions?
I can post a diagram describing the situation.
I am trying to convince the customer to go with a simple, door stop type molding to cover the expansion around the perimeter.
Either way, this will be non painted, synthetic wood molding. So caulk and paint is not an option..
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve Forbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Not a very active forum I see...


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

A picture or diagram would definitely help us visualize your issue and allow us to provide some suggestions.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah I dont think I understand the question. Is this a cathedral ceiling and you are going to run molding up the vault?


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I think that's what he's saying... In that case you'll have to rip a bevel on the pieces going up the vault. 
Go check out the This Is Carpentry site... There's a perfect step by step article on this on the first page.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, the link I was referring to was at Gary Katz Online....here is the correct location:
http://www.garymkatz.com/TrimTechniques/cutting_crown_transitions.html


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

easier to watch then explain...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZew8T0cLjQ


----------

